# Couples moving to Perth??



## angiemalc (May 10, 2011)

Hi!

My partner and I are hoping to move to Perth in next couple of months. Any couples in same boat?? Would be good to keep in touch with progress and maybe meet up some time when there?? Dont know any1 in Perth and kinda nervous about that!! 

angie


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving to Australia*

I have a friend in Perth and his name is Ryan. He has a family there. So if you want to meet them then you can contact them or they will contact you. Just send your contact no.


----------



## robbo1977 (Jun 5, 2011)

myself and my partner are moving out, e/o september time, not sure on the area as yet, as company is putting us up for first few months, then we choose where we want to settle. 
Have you any idea where youre going to go ?
Are you both working out there,, and do you have any children, we are bringoing out our one year old !!


----------



## ctowna (Jun 2, 2011)

We'll be moving out there as soon as we can get our 457's submitted! We are both 29, no kiddos. We have 2 friends in Perth already but that's it. 

Where are you guys looking to settle at in Perth? 

Good luck with everything!


----------



## robbo1977 (Jun 5, 2011)

well that 3 of us on here already, looks we'll be takin perth by storm when we all get out there, whats to worry about ????????? 
I will be working from Fremantle and have been told that Mandurah area is a good place for what we are after.....!! We should share some info


----------



## Hails (Jul 13, 2011)

We are also heading out all being well in oct! Just the two of us also! We hope to head to mandurah as on state 176 visa so we can't live in the metropolitan area of Perth for the first year. We do know some couples out there but otherwise we're all in the same boat. Where are you from?


----------



## angiemalc (May 10, 2011)

We are in Scotland. Awaiting our 457 VISA also! Seems to be taking ages! Plan is for partner to move out end of July beginning of August and ill hopefully follow 1 month later - I have to work a months notice and cant put it in until VISA granted! My partner will be working out of Osborne Park, Im a nurse but havent got a job to go to as yet. Not sure where we'll be staying - not too sure about commute times n what suburbs are like. Partner put up for few weeks with company hes working for. I liked the look of Scarborough but V.expensive to rent.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

angiemalc said:


> We are in Scotland. Awaiting our 457 VISA also! Seems to be taking ages! Plan is for partner to move out end of July beginning of August and ill hopefully follow 1 month later - I have to work a months notice and cant put it in until VISA granted! My partner will be working out of Osborne Park, Im a nurse but havent got a job to go to as yet. Not sure where we'll be staying - not too sure about commute times n what suburbs are like. Partner put up for few weeks with company hes working for. I liked the look of Scarborough but V.expensive to rent.


hi there, i'm here in ireland and looking forward to move to perth.. i'm just waiting for my nomination which should arrive anytime now..i'm also a nurse,i'm allocated a job in nedlands but i'm single and flying solo..
i'll be staying in south perth,more expensive than scarborough,try mosman park as it's just near..


----------



## angiemalc (May 10, 2011)

Thanks! will have a look at Mosman Park


----------



## robbo1977 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hails said:


> We are also heading out all being well in oct! Just the two of us also! We hope to head to mandurah as on state 176 visa so we can't live in the metropolitan area of Perth for the first year. We do know some couples out there but otherwise we're all in the same boat. Where are you from?


Well originally from High Wycombe in Bucks, but now I live in Rochester Kent with my partner, what is the 176 visa, and how does it stop you from living in Perth central ?? Have you got work to go to out there ? 
Im sat here looking at the peeing down rain at the moment and am smiling smugly to myself at the thought of us being gawn in a couple of months !!


----------



## Hails (Jul 13, 2011)

176 is state sponsorship means you have to live in wa for the first two years but not in the metropolitan area for the first year. This is a pretty large area was shocked when we looked it up ranges from quinns rocks north to as far south as secret harbour. So we have choose mandurah which is out of that area and i think will suit us well. We have done police checks/ meds etc and hope to hear word next week! At present we have no work lined up. What visa are you on? We are from northern Ireland and I know what you mean always raining here so a wee bit of sunshine will be good!!!


----------



## Hails (Jul 13, 2011)

angiemalc said:


> We are in Scotland. Awaiting our 457 VISA also! Seems to be taking ages! Plan is for partner to move out end of July beginning of August and ill hopefully follow 1 month later - I have to work a months notice and cant put it in until VISA granted! My partner will be working out of Osborne Park, Im a nurse but havent got a job to go to as yet. Not sure where we'll be staying - not too sure about commute times n what suburbs are like. Partner put up for few weeks with company hes working for. I liked the look of Scarborough but V.expensive to rent.


Hi have you arrived yet? If so how are you getting on? We are here and living in Osborne park!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hails said:


> 176 is state sponsorship means you have to live in wa for the first two years but not in the metropolitan area for the first year. This is a pretty large area was shocked when we looked it up ranges from quinns rocks north to as far south as secret harbour. So we have choose mandurah which is out of that area and i think will suit us well. We have done police checks/ meds etc and hope to hear word next week! At present we have no work lined up. What visa are you on? We are from northern Ireland and I know what you mean always raining here so a wee bit of sunshine will be good!!!


Mate... No restriction as such not to live in metropolitan area for the first year. You can very well stay near CBD the moment you arrive in perth. The only obligation in 176 is to stay n work in WA state so that your salary income tax state revenue will benefit the state development.


----------



## angiemalc (May 10, 2011)

*Hails - Osborne Park*



Hails said:


> Hi have you arrived yet? If so how are you getting on? We are here and living in Osborne park!


Hi! Yes we're here  getting on fine - def. NO regrets yet even tho im not working yet which is a bit of a bummer! My partner is not working in Osborne Park as we first thought but in Subiaco. We have a rental in Duncraig - which is pretty good with transport and some shops etc - although the house interior is circa 1970 lol! How are you finding it??

angie


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

angiemalc said:


> Hi! Yes we're here  getting on fine - def. NO regrets yet even tho im not working yet which is a bit of a bummer! My partner is not working in Osborne Park as we first thought but in Subiaco. We have a rental in Duncraig - which is pretty good with transport and some shops etc - although the house interior is circa 1970 lol! How are you finding it??
> 
> angie


Hi Angie - Whats the rental cost in the suburb that you are staying currently...?

How close is it to the CBD?

Cheers.


----------



## angiemalc (May 10, 2011)

*rental prices*



MaddyOZ said:


> Hi Angie - Whats the rental cost in the suburb that you are staying currently...?
> 
> How close is it to the CBD?
> 
> Cheers.


Hi! we are paying $570/month, 4x2 with pool and accepts a dog! Its more than what we had planned to spend initially - but that was before we came and it was much harder than we thought to secure a rental! looking about now tho for what we got i think we were quite lucky. My partner works in Subiaco - he takes public transport as its easier! takes him about 40mins all in - but he does have a good 20min walk from the train station in leedeville to subiaco which takes most of the time. Hope this helps.

Where are you just now - when did you arrive?

angie


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Im planning to com in couple f months.time, now in the process srutinizing the list of possible suburbs in and around CBD.

570 AUD is d kind f cheapest in your area u meant? Thats way too costly...is n't it?

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## angiemalc (May 10, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Im planning to com in couple f months.time, now in the process srutinizing the list of possible suburbs in and around CBD.
> 
> 570 AUD is d kind f cheapest in your area u meant? Thats way too costly...is n't it?
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


I thought it was too!! Before we came our max max budget was $500, we needed a house tho as we have a dog, when here it felt quite cut throat with loads of people turning up to view a property - which was something else I didnt know you had to do either - its like an open house - interested people turn up and then submit application forms! we maybe could have got somewhere cheaper but we had very limited time to secure somewhere. There are cheaper suburbs but I dont think ours is a particulary expensive one.. compared to uk and what you get I think its pretty expensive. If you need any other info PM me and ill send you my email or face book.
angie


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

angiemalc said:


> I thought it was too!! Before we came our max max budget was $500, we needed a house tho as we have a dog, when here it felt quite cut throat with loads of people turning up to view a property - which was something else I didnt know you had to do either - its like an open house - interested people turn up and then submit application forms! we maybe could have got somewhere cheaper but we had very limited time to secure somewhere. There are cheaper suburbs but I dont think ours is a particulary expensive one.. compared to uk and what you get I think its pretty expensive. If you need any other info PM me and ill send you my email or face book.
> angie


okay..Im not able to send PM's to you. Not sure if it needs 25+ posts from yourside for the admin to enable the PM.

Can try sending me a PM?

Cheers.


----------



## angiemalc (May 10, 2011)

*Face book*

Im not sure I can either - my names angela townsley - think im the only one on FB Hope its ok to put my name.. hmm


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

angiemalc said:


> Im not sure I can either - my names angela townsley - think im the only one on FB Hope its ok to put my name.. hmm


Im getting many!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-D Let me find a way to send a PM.


----------



## aphex2k (Mar 23, 2009)

Me and my wife and son are about to move back, hopefully in August. We're both early 30s and our lad is 8 months.

We have recently come back (last May) from WA spending 2 years working in Freo. Loved it so much we're going back. I've just got a job at the new mental health unit at Rockingham hospital but was working at Fremantle Alma Street centre.

Got a big network of friends over there from other Brits to Aussies and Kiwis. All super friendly.

Freo is beautiful. About 12kms south of Perth but easy to drive to and get to on train.

Mandurah is probs an hour from Freo, hour 20 to Perth.


----------



## robbo1977 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello Mate, well welcome bac for when you get here !!

How come you went back to the UK and now returning ?

Keep in touch and perhaps we can all get togther for a barbey somewhere when you land ???


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

We're moving to Perth on PR with our toddler on 31 May 2012 and scheduled to land there in the wee hours of 01 June 2012.We've booked for our temporary accommodation in Rockingham and I think we'd settle in the City of Rockingham.Lets see what unfolds..........

Hope to meet loads of friendly and loving people over-there......

Thanks.


----------



## robbo1977 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hassan

Rockingham is nice mate, lovely beach, Penguin island is 10 mins on a ferry too !! Rockingham is really spread out and houses dont seem to be all crammed together......Good luck, let us know when your settled...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

robbo1977 said:


> Hassan
> 
> Rockingham is nice mate, lovely beach, Penguin island is 10 mins on a ferry too !! Rockingham is really spread out and houses dont seem to be all crammed together......Good luck, let us know when your settled...


Dear robbo1977;

Thanks for such a encouraging response my friend...it sounds as if you've been to Rockingham.......isn't it? Hope to see penguins in real.....after decades of watching them digitally.......


----------



## aphex2k (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Robbo...

We only went for a year... Which turned into two. We came back as my wife had a baby so we needed family around. We never intended to stay but having been there for 2 years we had such a blast. Driving up to Monkey Mia, down to Denmark, Penguin Island, Rotto and a few trips to Vietnam, Singas, Bali. What's not to like. If you're prepared to work you can make $$$ and promotion prospects are superb. I had no problem in 2 years going from a newly qual'd MH nurse to doing an acting level 2 position. Going back on the wards but aim to work in community mental health either at Freo or Rocky.


----------



## bubblymumof3 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi I'm new to al this and my husband and I have only started discussing about a move to western Perth. We're currently n co Durham and my husband is just finishing his 22yrs in the army but is retraining on fibre optics.. We have 3 small children all aged under 7 and I'm frightened on moving them from their home. Just wondering if any1 could point us in the right direction on where to start. We have family n Perth my uncle is a minister in the salvation army, he made the move in the 70's and we've asked them to look into it to.
Thanks everyone
Catherine


----------



## robbo1977 (Jun 5, 2011)

aphex2k said:


> Hey Robbo...
> 
> We only went for a year... Which turned into two. We came back as my wife had a baby so we needed family around. We never intended to stay but having been there for 2 years we had such a blast. Driving up to Monkey Mia, down to Denmark, Penguin Island, Rotto and a few trips to Vietnam, Singas, Bali. What's not to like. If you're prepared to work you can make $$$ and promotion prospects are superb. I had no problem in 2 years going from a newly qual'd MH nurse to doing an acting level 2 position. Going back on the wards but aim to work in community mental health either at Freo or Rocky.


Hey Bud,

good on you, yep our lttle one is 19 month sold, ( ha ha, i mean 19 months old), so travelling long journey is super difficult, have been here for around 5 months now, down in M'durah, i travel to freo every day for work, yep, is pretty much spot on an hours journey.
Youre right regards the opps if you work hard, have got a 457 sponsered visa, so will prob work for this company for the two years, then spread my wings as they say, i think the companies take advantage of us being on that type of visa, as they know we cant work elsewhere, so pay us perhaps less than market rate, however that being said, we wouldnt be out her if it wasnt for the sponsorship, so im grateful massively for that !!
Well we should all keep in touch and have a welcome knees up when you all arrive, ( Hails if youre reading this, you can be chief wecoming committee !!!)

All the best people


----------



## tctassey (Feb 23, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> Im planning to com in couple f months.time, now in the process srutinizing the list of possible suburbs in and around CBD.
> 
> 570 AUD is d kind f cheapest in your area u meant? Thats way too costly...is n't it?
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Hello all, this thread is older but I'm going to post anyway.

We are planning to move to Perth from USA at the end of June. I will be coming on a 457 visa with a job already secured with an Australian company. We are domestic partners and will each be bringing one child. We have been studying about Oz and Perth as much as we can, but the amount of information is staggering! We have been searching for a 4+2 in a decent neighborhood with a good senior high school. We heard Rossmoyne was really good, and comments?

We are considering coming with no household goods as the cost of sending a container is $6600 USD, plus duties. Seems like it may be more cost effective to just replace everything. Again, any comments?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

tctassey said:


> Hello all, this thread is older but I'm going to post anyway.
> 
> We are planning to move to Perth from USA at the end of June. I will be coming on a 457 visa with a job already secured with an Australian company. We are domestic partners and will each be bringing one child. We have been studying about Oz and Perth as much as we can, but the amount of information is staggering! We have been searching for a 4+2 in a decent neighborhood with a good senior high school. We heard Rossmoyne was really good, and comments?
> 
> We are considering coming with no household goods as the cost of sending a container is $6600 USD, plus duties. Seems like it may be more cost effective to just replace everything. Again, any comments?


Dear tctassey;

Please visit :

www.migration.wa.gov.au
moving2wa.com - Perth, Australia: Cost of Living, Removal Costs, Where to live, What to bring and more
Australia migration - suburb profiles, accommodation, schools, real estate, jobs in Perth, Adelaide, Brisbane, Melbourne, Sydney, Canberra, Darwin and Hobart

Thanks.


----------



## aphex2k (Mar 23, 2009)

robbo1977 said:


> Hey Bud,
> 
> good on you, yep our lttle one is 19 month sold, ( ha ha, i mean 19 months old), so travelling long journey is super difficult, have been here for around 5 months now, down in M'durah, i travel to freo every day for work, yep, is pretty much spot on an hours journey.
> Youre right regards the opps if you work hard, have got a 457 sponsered visa, so will prob work for this company for the two years, then spread my wings as they say, i think the companies take advantage of us being on that type of visa, as they know we cant work elsewhere, so pay us perhaps less than market rate, however that being said, we wouldnt be out her if it wasnt for the sponsorship, so im grateful massively for that !!
> ...


sounds like a plan mate. missus wants to live near freo so i'll be driving up and down to rocky every day. got quite a few mates still over there so will let you know when and where the party will be. always good to meet new peeps eh? (lol.... yeah i still say "eh" after my sentences! f'lippin oath! hahaha)


----------

